# ipod touch 2G plus reconnu sur itunes



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,

depuis que j'ai installé Lion, je n'arrive plus à faire apparaitre mon ipod touch 2 G dans itunes. L'ipod est bien jumelé en bluetooth avec mon macmini mais apparait comme non connecté et je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème   Quand je clique pour connecter le mac sur l'ipod j'ai un message comme quoi cet appareil n'est pas pris en charge.

Je me suis toujours servie de itunes pour mettre à jour mon ipod que ce soit pour ical ou pour les nouvelles applis ou video.

Est-ce que je suis passée à côté de quelque chose d'important ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Et si tu branches ton iPod sur un port USB, il n'est tjs pas reconnu par iTunes ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

si, c'est ce que je fais en attendant de résoudre le problème. Pour moi il est plus pratique de le faire en BT car j'ai un triple chargeur qui à la fois recharge mon téléphone Nokia, mon ipod touch et mon ipod shuffle et donc cela m'obligerait à chaque fois de devoir rebrancher un autre support pour l'ipod touch connecté au mac.

Il est quand même incroyable que mon téléphone nokia N76 soit reconnu en bluetooth par mon mac mini et pas mon iPod Touch Apple


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Il est quand même incroyable que mon téléphone nokia N76 soit reconnu en bluetooth par mon mac mini et pas mon iPod Touch Apple


Oui, je te comprends

Y-a-t-il moyen de supprimer le jumelage iPod - ordi, puis de le recréer ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, je te comprends
> 
> Y-a-t-il moyen de supprimer le jumelage iPod - ordi, puis de le recréer ?



j'ai essayé mais sur le mac mini il y a toujours l'ipod détecté et jumelé mais vu comme non connecté et sur l'ipod par contre le mac mini n'est plus détecté... Il y a la petite roue qui tourne sans arrêt sans rien trouver. J'ai déjumelé et rejumelé une nouvelle fois et de nouveau j'ai le mac sur l'ipod en BT mais le mac apparait comme non connecté, idem pour l'inverse


_EDIT : je viens de trouver un fil là-dessus sur mac  bidouille et il est dit que le bluetooth de l'ipod comme de l'iphoneest  bridé, on ne peut qu'utiliser un casque en BT... les bras m'en  tombent... même pas pouvoir se connecter à son propre ordinateur, c'est vraiment débile.
_http://forum.macbidouille.com/index...pid=3182140&mode=threaded&start=#entry3182140


----------

